# Ringneck dove or homing pigeon?



## katie748 (May 21, 2013)

This is my very first post, and I'm so excited to be here!

I only just discovered the world of doves and pigeons and was always under the impression that parrots were the only good companion birds...boy was I wrong! My question is, which would make a better pet, a homing pigeon or a ringneck dove? I am definitely attracted to the prospect of not having to keep a bird in a cage or in the house all the time, but can you have a tame, friendly pet homing pigeon that will not fly too far and can still evade predators? I'm really not sure how that whole process works, so forgive my ignorance. I have also heard that the ringnecks are much more gentle and less feisty but that they're much less intelligent and won't learn to recognize their owners as much. I really want a bird that is at least somewhat capable of learning and being trained to come when called and that will at least tolerate some hands-on petting. Any thoughts?


----------



## NewDoveInTown (May 20, 2013)

Hello Im new too! 

I myself have a female ringneck dove and I don't have any experiences with pigeons. I'm sort of new to this whole dove and pigeon world also! I've only had my dove for eight months. And this is just my opinion because I'm biased, obviously.

I love my Ringneck dove to bits and pieces. xD When I first got her, she was the tamest bird I ever knew. On the first day she allowed me to pick her up, though she didnt like it, and stroke her some before cleaning out her cage. I don't know about pigeons but not once has she ever attempted to peck at me. 

And doves may not be as smart as pigeons but when they bond with a person, it's better than having them learn to do some tricks/thingies. That's my opinion. Doves can fly to you on command for they can learn their name. And who said doves won't reconize their owners as much? :3

My dove, Sweety Bird, is (hopefully by the possible signs) staring to bond with me and she doesn't tolerate anyone coming up to her but me. She'll start making her adorable bicker/laughter sound when somebody else comes up. And when I sit down near her to rest, she starts banging her beak against the cage doors. It's like she's upset I'm not paying attention to her!

I try to let my dove out as much as possible and she does fine with it. She doesn't like to stray away from my sight too much so I always know what she's doing! 

And then I could hold and pet her all day for all she cares. She's gotten to a (hopefully) bonding stage with me where after I pet her in a spot she really likes (it's adorable, she'll get all scrunched up in my hands and her wings will start to unfold), she responds by preening my hand. That or she's pecking me... But she's only began preening/pecking me a few days ago and never before. 

Actual conclusion: I think a dove will make a great companion! They don't take up much space, their coos and bicker noises are adorable and I never get tired of them, they're inexpensive, they can last on average for 5-15 years (I once heard about a dove living to 27 years old), they can come to you on command if they really like you, and they are extremely affectionate once they bond with you. 

I have no clue how pigeons work! xD They might be better than doves for all I know! I wish you luck in your journey on perhaps getting a dove/pigeon and, please, Id love to keep up with you on your new 'adventure'! Even if you get a pigeon!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Having one pigeon, and letting it outside to free fly really isn't safe for the pigeon. A lone pigeon is easy prey for a hawk. They normally live in flocks, as it's safer in a group, with more eyes to look for predators. It would be nice to have a pair with an enclosure where they could exercise and get some fresh air and sunshine.

There are however, people who are looking for homes for unreleasable pigeons who need good homes. That would be an idea.


----------



## katie748 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! Sounds like you've got a lovely pet dove there  From the sound of it, I'd probably enjoy either a pigeon or a dove just as much, and I'll probably just look into the first opportunity that arises (even though I probably won't be ready for a pigeon until later in the summer). And I'll absolutely keep updated! It's nice to have a fellow newbie friend in the wonderful world of pigeons and doves


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

katie748 said:


> Thanks! Sounds like you've got a lovely pet dove there  From the sound of it, I'd probably enjoy either a pigeon or a dove just as much, and I'll probably just look into the first opportunity that arises (even though I probably won't be ready for a pigeon until later in the summer). And I'll absolutely keep updated! It's nice to have a fellow newbie friend in the wonderful world of pigeons and doves


*You came to the right place for advice. MOST importantly (as Jay3 mentioned) don't let it fly around by itself. Pigeons are safer in numbers and that is how they exist in the wild. A lone pigeon flying outside is a sitting duck for a hawk attack, espeically a pet pigeon. Believe me it may not happen on the first or second outing, but once a hawk finds your bird,it is just a matter of time. If you can't affor a whole flock don't let it outside. Provide a nice safe enclosed patio or aviary enclosure and bring it inside at night.

Please don't ignore the advice from our experienced pigeon owners. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

katie748 said:


> This is my very first post, and I'm so excited to be here!
> 
> I only just discovered the world of doves and pigeons and was always under the impression that parrots were the only good companion birds...boy was I wrong! My question is, which would make a better pet, a homing pigeon or a ringneck dove? I am definitely attracted to the prospect of not having to keep a bird in a cage or in the house all the time, but can you have a tame, friendly pet homing pigeon that will not fly too far and can still evade predators? I'm really not sure how that whole process works, so forgive my ignorance. I have also heard that the ringnecks are much more gentle and less feisty but that they're much less intelligent and won't learn to recognize their owners as much. I really want a bird that is at least somewhat capable of learning and being trained to come when called and that will at least tolerate some hands-on petting. Any thoughts?


I think ring necks can be more gentile and less demanding than a pet pigeon. but if you want outdoor birds homing pigeons are the ones to have if you want to fly them..and I say them as you really should not fly a lone bird. a flock fly together and have defense flying from a hawk..if they see one they make a big flush and fly so high you can hardly see them.. but that is not the same as having a pet you can interact with. doves would fit that better as you can keep those in the house and interact with them more and tame them to be held more IMO than a pigeon would allow. both ring necks and pigeons though do better with a mate as that is a huge part of what they do and who they are. I have heard that starlings make wonderful interactive funny pets, you may look into those as well, some folks who rehab sometimes need to find homes for hand raised starlings.


----------

